
Show HN: Lightweight linux server monitoring service - somecoder
https://nodequery.com/
======
somecoder
No updates from these folks since 2014. Anyone know what's going on over
there?

Service still works quite well.

I used Show HN prefix because I've recently spoken with many people who had
never heard of it. These people use New Relic, as do I.

